

Cisco Cius: Cisco Unveils Android-Based, Business-Focus Tablet Computer - sahaj
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps11156/index.html

======
hop
Thanks Kara Wilson, VP of Collaborative Solutions Marketing. As a corporate
division manager myself, you identified the very cornerstones we plan to
implement in Q3 - synergy, paradigm shift, and corporate MBA tech speak.
Getting signed Cius purchase approval from corporate now.

~~~
rman666
I stopped watching about 20 seconds into the video. Did she even turn the
thing on?

~~~
tezmc
I watched the whole thing yet can't remember a thing she said, a strange
experience. I felt a little like I was listening to the school teacher from
Charlie Brown.

No, she didn't switch it on or show any kind of demo, I probably would have
remembered that.

------
zzzmarcus
tl;dr:

"designed for business"

"next wave of collaborative experiences"

"fundamentally change"

"ushering in a new era of productivity"

"redefines industry paradigms"

"designed from the ground-up"

"global economy"

"breadth of capabilities"

"open extensible platform"

"productive experience on the go"

"collaboration architecture"

"cloud computing"

"total cost of ownership"

"comprehensive suite of unified communication and collaboration applications"

"broad array of capabilities"

"intuitive contacts driven user experience"

"a new way of working"

"a tremendous competitive advantage"

That about sums it up. And no, she doesn't ever turn it on.

~~~
tortilla
You could have just linked to the bullshit generator:

<http://www.dack.com/web/bullshit.html>

------
ShabbyDoo
Of course, the path to buying ONE of these things is a long, twisting road
through sales reps and the like. Why can't I just buy one online at a
reasonable price?

~~~
wmf
Where's Cisco's profit in that? Although it may be hard to buy one, you can
probably get ten for free as a pilot program if you're considering buying a
thousand.

Seriously, I imagine that resellers like CDW will have these once they are
released.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
It seems that large vendors miss out on bottom-up sales opportunities. Imagine
if I as a developer could sign up for a free, three month test drive without
asking permission from my boss or anybody else but Cisco. I'd bring the thing
to work, show it off, build some little app that would display order shipment
information from the ERP system, and then show it to the VP of Sales. A few
months later, the Cisco sales rep would be having a high-level conversation
where the value proposition was already made. Instead, Cisco will concentrate
on convincing the VP of Sales and the VP of IT that a million dollar tablet
purchase would be successful and that one could indeed connect the ERP system
to it.

I love TI's supposed entry into the hobby market with its $4.30 demo device.
If nothing else, it's a cheap way to cement brand recognition with a bunch of
techies. It's gravy if their $0.75 chips make into some consumer product
because the demo board was the path of least resistance to building a
prototype.

------
wmf
Obviously this product isn't even close to release and is bound to be
expensive, but there are some interesting ideas here. The tablet has a dock
that looks like a phone; it replaces your Cisco IP phone. The dock has HDMI
and USB; it also replaces your thin client. It looks like Cisco is trying to
learn a bunch of lessons from netbooks and tablets and apply them to
enterprise IT.

------
runjake
Some things I've noticed:

\- Intel Atom-based (1.6ghz) Android Device. Is that port mature yet? I didn't
think it was. \- Includes Android Market. Ok, so the SDK compiles to Dalvik,
so existing apps will probably run just fine on it. Right? \- Includes Firefox
for Android? Isn't it still in pre-alpha stage?

A lot of this smells like fish vapor to me.

------
mieses
The idea of the phone as a dock for the tablet is an elegant design concept.
Let's hope it supports SIP.

[http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/voicesw/ps6789/ps...](http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/voicesw/ps6789/ps7290/ps11156/solution_overview_c22-608594.html)

------
muhfuhkuh
At least they got further along than MS Courier. They actually have a useless
prototype, rather than a vaporvid[1].

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmIgNfp-MdI>

------
nroach
And now we know why the iPad didn't ship with a front-facing camera.

But cisco must really be steamed, what with Apple calling their mobile OS
"iOS" and integrating face-time to the new iphones.

~~~
chrismsnz
IOS is a Cisco trademark and Apple actually licenses it off Cisco.

[http://blogs.cisco.com/news/comments/cisco_and_apple_agreeme...](http://blogs.cisco.com/news/comments/cisco_and_apple_agreement_on_ios_trademark/)

So they're probably not too steamed :)

edit: iphone was a cisco trademark too and Apple either licensed it or bought
it outright.

------
pvdm
Cisco ? They never got wireless working on the Flop Camera.

------
napierzaza
Look for its 4000$ price tag buried on an overly complex invoice sheet near
you! Great, I shudder for the moment when my boss will actually nod his head
in agreement when Bell Canada asks if we need these.

